# Wer schaft es auf den Altkönig...



## Narr (6. November 2005)

...ohne zu schieben?
Ich habe mich vorgestern das erstemal an im ausprobiert und mir promt bei der Abfahrt ein Dicke Kerbe in meinen Alurahmen gehauen... 
MfG TT.Narr

P.S. Ich musste auf dem letzten Kilometer gut die Hälfte schieben... ^^ und die Stücke die ich fahren konnte waren von nervenzerreibender Ein-/Ausklickerei unterbrochen...


----------



## guuuude (6. November 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (6. November 2005)

@guuude nicht lachen, wir haben alle mal klein angefangen.
Auf den Altkönig kommt man schon auch ohne Absteigen ganz gut hoch. Ist vieleicht auch ne Frage, von wo man fährt, gibt da mehr oder weniger taugliche Wege. Alles in allem eigentlich mein Lieblingsberg im Taunus, wenn's ums Biken geht.


----------



## neikless (6. November 2005)

... ist auch mein lieblingsweg/berg fahre ich häufig
und nicht immer die leichtesten wege gerade
das macht ja spass ... ist aber auch noch ohne
absteigen möglich  

runter ohne auf die fresse fallen klappt auch schon  




im winter besonders lustig    freu mich jetzt schon drauf


----------



## mr.naga (7. November 2005)

sag mal neikless...?
du fährst da mit dem RMX hoch ohne zu schieben...?
das teil iss doch sauschwer, oder...!?

RESPEKT!!!


----------



## neikless (7. November 2005)

nein, aber mein flow


----------



## guuuude (7. November 2005)

Also das sollte jetzt auch kein auslachen wegen mangelnder kondition sein!! sondern dafür einen Thread zu starten ist doch.......naja wie soll ich sagen....
.
.
.
.


.
 

Ich bin ganz gewiss kein Konditionswunder aber selbst mit dem Yeti in schwerer Konfiguration kommt man da gut hoch.


----------



## guuuude (7. November 2005)

achja und selbst mein Hund schafft es erst auffen Feldberg und dann auffen Altkönig!!!
wollts nurmal erwähnen ,-)


----------



## tommix000 (7. November 2005)

guuuude schrieb:
			
		

> achja und selbst mein Hund schafft es erst auffen Feldberg und dann auffen Altkönig!!!
> wollts nurmal erwähnen ,-)



ich vermute Narr hatte eher fahrtechnische probleme.  gibt ja ein paar tückische stellen, je nachdem wie man den altkönig anfährt.  man kommt normalerweise schon ohne größere probleme hoch, aber ich muss zugeben dass es mich auch schonmal auf den letzten 100 metern hingelegt hat.


----------



## fUEL (7. November 2005)

Das ist mein Lieblingshügel-      -rauf wie runter.

Wer ausklickt hat schon verloren- Es braucht für bestimmte Passagen einfach  nen harten Antritt da Du häufig wechselnde Geschwindigkeit und Lastwechsel brauchst. -Also kleines Kettenblatt und gut frühstücken dann wirds, wenn die Fahrtechnik mitmacht   

Bergauf trailig bringt die Geläufigkeit und den Spaß am Biken. Runterheizen kann ja Jeder. Also immer schön trailig fahren dann klappt das bald von fast alleine.
Gruss Frank


----------



## neikless (9. November 2005)

ausklicken ???   

also wer da mit klicks hochfährt ist ja eh ein schummler   

nein nein jeder wie er/sie es brauch, möchte, gern hat !

geht aber auch ohne Klickies und dann macht die abfahrt auch mehr spass

hier paar bilder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (9. November 2005)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> ausklicken ???
> 
> also wer da mit klicks hochfährt ist ja eh ein schummler
> 
> ...




Chickenwayuser - ich dachte an TRAILS und fahre immer geklickt - und habe jede Menge Spaß. Das sind ja Tourenradwege die du fotografiert hast- 

Sorry aber das interessiert mich nur um schnell von a nach b zu kommen nicht aber zum spaß haben.


----------



## neikless (9. November 2005)

entspannt hoch ... anspruchsvoll runter
zeig dir gern mal einige abfahrten dann aber besser ohne
klickies sind echt nicht zu empfehlen will dich ja nicht
ins krankenhaus bringen   

take care  HAVE FUN


----------



## fUEL (9. November 2005)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> entspannt hoch ... anspruchsvoll runter
> zeig dir gern mal einige abfahrten dann aber besser ohne
> klickies sind echt nicht zu empfehlen will dich ja nicht
> ins krankenhaus bringen
> ...


HI, nun mit den Klickies ist das so ne Ansichtssache. Ich fahr auf meinem Helius auch Klickies mit großem Käfig drunter für die bessere Standfestigkeit. 
Hatte noch keine Probleme fahr jedoch auch keine Hardcoreteile a la bikepark sondern das, was die Natur so hergibt.
Bei meiner momentanen Gesundheit klotz ich lieber bergauf voll rein und lass es abwärts gemächlich rollen, da ich seit März mit ner Titanschulter und 11 Schrauben gesegnet bin und ich keinen Sturz riskieren darf. 
Aber gefragt war nicht wo die geilen Abfahrten sind, sonder wer schafft es auf den Alde ohne abzusteigen. 

Wir fahren in aller Regel trailig auf und ab mit viel spaß und dem nötigen Respekt vor der Gefahr der Selbstüberschätzung. Trotzdem können wir ja gerne mal zusammen ein Tourchen rocken. 
Bin da offen. Bin jetzt aufgrund diverser Katastrophen ne Woche nicht gebikt und freue mich auf die baldige Tour .
Muss auch mal ne Kamera mitnehmen und fotografieren - nur hier im Forum gibt es ja zuweilen echte I....kommentare von wegen ....mit dem Fuhrpark im Hintergrund( der bikes) und dem parkähnlichen Grundstück ....und echt laber saudoof; deshalb hatte ich seinerzeit alle Bilder aus der Galerie geext und bei Bikes ausreichend geschrieben. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## andy1 (9. November 2005)

Also ich fahre da rauf - auch ohne Absteigen.
OK, es gelingt mir zwar nicht immer denn das steinige Stück da oben hat es in sich.
Aber mittlerweile klappts meistens ohne absteigen.
 (Also der Weg wenn man aus Richtung Fuchstanz kommt wo man erst eine kleine Senke durchfährt und dann später gehts an der nächsten Abzweigung rechts rauf. Meist faher ich aber dirket von der Nidda/Frankfurt aus bis ganz nach oben (also nix mit Auto bis Parkplatz Hohe Mark)
Mein Rad-> ca. 14 Kilo, Starrgabel, 21 Gänge.

OK, jetzt bald könnts wieder schwer werden je nach Witterung...


----------



## Der Spanier (10. November 2005)

Servus,

Es kommt drauf an, wo man fährt  

 M.E. gibt es die folgenden Möglichkeiten:

1.Aus Hohemark auf dem Weg markiert mit dem Gelben Balken kommt, dann links auf den Weg mit dem grünen Balken bis Altkönig. Bergauf: Technisch überhaupt nicht anspruchvoll, nur eine Konditionsanstieg. 
Bergab: Langweilig   

2.Aus Fuchstanz erst nach rechts auf den Weg mit dem weissen X und dann nach links auf den Weg mit dem schwarzen Balken. Der Stuck mit dem schwarzen Balken ist schon eine harte Nusse. Bergauf ist der erste Teil mit dieser Markierung immer noch machbar, obwohl der Boden (Steine + Wurzel) schon kompliziert ist, bergab ein bisschen brutal aber geht ohne Problem. Wenn man berauf fährt, geht dieser Weg irgendwann scharf rechts direkt über den Berg...für mich bergauf unmöglich (ich fahre weiter auf einen Karrenweg, bis ich den Weg nummer 1 finde)...bergab sehr sehr anspruchsvoll, eher für DH fans...ich habe das immer noch nicht ausprobiert.
3. Aus Falkenstein, auf den Weg mit dem schwarzen Balken. Bergauf technisch (insbesondere der Stuck bei Jagdhaus Altkönig, wegen die Felsen auf den Seiten, Wurzel...jetzt mit dem Wetter muss es ziemlich rutschig sein) und Kondition anspruchsvoll aber machbar. Bergab brutal aber auch machbar (es kommt drauf an, wie schnell man runter fährt   ) Das ist mein normaler Abfahrt aus Altkönig. Manchmal habe ich Leute (wahrscheinlich einige von euch, Fuel ) da getroffen und mich gefragt, wer so krank ist, auf diesen Weg bergauf zu fahren   

Übrigens, alles fahre ich mit einem Hardtail und mit clip-pedale ohne Plataform, obwohl kein Hardcore-fahrer bin.

Schöne Grüße

Ruben


----------



## fUEL (10. November 2005)

Der Alde war heut wieder genial, naß kalt nebelig aber mit wunderbaren Trails und fast menschenleer. 
War heute mit Schwarzer Kater da und es war einfach herlich, natuerlich trailig hoch und trailig runter. 
Grüsse Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. November 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Der Alde war heut wieder genial, naß kalt nebelig aber mit wunderbaren Trails und fast menschenleer.
> War heute mit Schwarzer Kater da und es war einfach herlich, natuerlich trailig hoch und trailig runter.
> Grüsse Frank


Kann das nur bestätigen und wir sind wirklich schöne Wege gefahren in beide Richtungen!   Der richtige Abenteuerteil kam dann aber erst am Hühnerberg auf.


----------



## CoAXx (11. November 2005)

guuuude schrieb:
			
		

> Also das sollte jetzt auch kein auslachen wegen mangelnder kondition sein!! sondern dafür einen Thread zu starten ist doch.......naja wie soll ich sagen....



[offtopic]
Ich finde es _gerade_ richtig und gut auch bei sowas einen Thread aufzumachen. Es bringt etwas Ordnung hier rein und wir haben weniger offtopic gelaber. Es spricht absolut nichts dagegen.

Danaben muss ich sagen, dass ich nicht finde, dass es für jeden Hobbybiker selbstverständlich ist, da einfach hochzukommen. Es gibt stellen, da ackert man sich am Rande des Absteigens, da muss nur mal nach einem Ausweichen nochmal ein mieser Stein quer liegen. 
Ja und dann ist an gewisser Stelle erstmal ein Wiederaufsteigen sehr schwer möglich und allein das zeigt doch, dass es nicht grad eine pupsi Anforderung ist. 

Na gut ok   dich nehme ich da mal aus, du fliegst ja da hoch  
[/offtopic]

Der Altkönig ist einfach toll, ichkann nur bestätigen, was hier gesagt wurde und hoffe, dass ich diesen Winter auch mal vielleicht einen von euch da treffe.


----------



## guuuude (11. November 2005)

CoAXx schrieb:
			
		

> [offtopic]
> Na gut ok   dich nehme ich da mal aus, du fliegst ja da hoch
> [/offtopic]



Ich hab überhaupt kein interesse daran mich BERGAUF abzuhetzen!!


----------



## fUEL (11. November 2005)

guuuude schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab überhaupt kein interesse daran mich BERGAUF abzuhetzen!!


Was hat bitte dein Bike mit bush oder merkel zu tun??   
Nichts gg. freie Meinungsäusserung- aber der Bezug zum Bike ist mir nicht eingängig.    Hast Du den Hinterbau von Bush und den Vorbau von Merkel mit nem tierischen Hauptrahmen gepaart???


----------



## StupidSteak (11. November 2005)

@neikless. altkönig kannste alles sooo locker mit klicks runter!!! hoch wird geschoben, und runter mit klicks... wir sind doch downhiller!!! ok, mit sattel ganz unten, 18kg dh hardtail usw ist es vielleicht nicht so ganz die perfekte vorraussetzung auf den altkönig zu fahren, aber schieben geht locker 


und wenn hier nochmal jemand sagt das runterfahren jeder kann, dann soll er sich mal bitte mit mir in verbindung setzen, dann schieben wir mal auf den altkönig und dann schaun mer mal wer schneller unten ist


----------



## Narr (11. November 2005)

Aha, so ist das also...

ich muss zu meiner Schade gestehen, dass ich diesen Thread in Volltrunkenheit verfasst habe - was in meinen Augen nichts an seiner Daseinsberechtigung ändert- ^^. Ich habe ihn im Anschluss einfach vergessen und melde mich deshalb erst jetzt wieder zu Wort, da ich soeben alle verfassten Threads von "Narr" durchsucht habe... ^^

Zu meinem Auf-/Abstieg ist noch zu sagen, dass ich von Kronberg kommend (eingentlich von Höchst, aber halt von dort ab ansteigend) den Weg, der mit dem schwarzen Kasten markiert ist gefahren bin...

MfG TT.Narr


----------



## fUEL (12. November 2005)

StupidSteak schrieb:
			
		

> @neikless. altkönig kannste alles sooo locker mit klicks runter!!! hoch wird geschoben, und runter mit klicks... wir sind doch downhiller!!! ok, mit sattel ganz unten, 18kg dh hardtail usw ist es vielleicht nicht so ganz die perfekte vorraussetzung auf den altkönig zu fahren, aber schieben geht locker
> 
> 
> und wenn hier nochmal jemand sagt das runterfahren jeder kann, dann soll er sich mal bitte mit mir in verbindung setzen, dann schieben wir mal auf den altkönig und dann schaun mer mal wer schneller unten ist



Das unterscheidet die Tourenfahrer von den Dh Fahrern.   Bis Ihr hochgeschoben habt sind wir ja schon wieder abgefahren    . Nun, Eure Geschwindigkeit, die Ihr erreicht ist sicher aus dem Guinessbuch     aber ich betrachte die komplette Wegstrecke als Aufgabe.   
Downhiller sollen ja wohl auch beim Sex die Rein Raus aber Schnell Akteure sein, sagt so manche Braut.     
Naja, jedem das Seine.     

Gruesse aus der Lycrahose!!!

Frank


----------



## guuuude (12. November 2005)

Das liegt aber nur daran das die Lycra Radler Erektionsschwierigkeiten haben. Es zählt erst ab dem härteren und nicht bis ihr probiert das sich überhaupt was tut   
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
..


----------



## fUEL (12. November 2005)

guuuude schrieb:
			
		

> Das liegt aber nur daran das die Lycra Radler Erektionsschwierigkeiten haben. Es zählt erst ab dem härteren und nicht bis ihr probiert das sich überhaupt was tut
> 
> 
> Gehörst Du zu den weichen oder woher weißt du das?
> ...


----------



## guuuude (12. November 2005)

Nene aber sowas bekommt man am Fuchstanz mit wenn sich die Laktat Zähler unterhalten   

Bush----Kriegstreiber--------Alu wird für Krieg benötigt------kein gutes Alu für Intense----deshalb kein Bike------und sowieso ist er ein Arsch---und die Merkel würde genau das selbe mache-----einfache Theorie nicht wahr ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoAXx (12. November 2005)

Narr schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, so ist das also...
> 
> ich muss zu meiner Schade gestehen, dass ich diesen Thread in Volltrunkenheit verfasst habe - was in meinen Augen nichts an seiner Daseinsberechtigung ändert- ^^. Ich habe ihn im Anschluss einfach vergessen und melde mich deshalb erst jetzt wieder zu Wort, da ich soeben alle verfassten Threads von "Narr" durchsucht habe... ^^



hehe und die Jungs nehmen alles 200% ernst   



			
				Narr schrieb:
			
		

> Zu meinem Auf-/Abstieg ist noch zu sagen, dass ich von Kronberg kommend (eingentlich von Höchst, aber halt von dort ab ansteigend) den Weg, der mit dem schwarzen Kasten markiert ist gefahren bin...



Jo der schwarze Weg ist auch der schwerste, den fahren die meisten nur runter aber nicht hoch. Ich habe es einmal probiert und habe tatsächlich irgendwann absteigen müssen!


----------



## andy1 (13. November 2005)

StupidSteak schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn hier nochmal jemand sagt das runterfahren jeder kann, dann soll er sich mal bitte mit mir in verbindung setzen, dann schieben wir mal auf den altkönig und dann schaun mer mal wer schneller unten ist



Ja, gerne  - bei gleichen Voraussetzungen:

Wenn du ein Bike wie meines benutzt und dann schauen wir mal nach wer schneller unten ist 

Dazu nehme ich auch in Kauf mit hoch schieben zu müssen denn normalerweise schiebe ich erst wenn mein Radl kaputt ist.


----------



## guuuude (13. November 2005)

Schieben ist keine Schande, Lycra und Laktatzählen allerdings schon


----------



## StupidSteak (13. November 2005)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, gerne  - bei gleichen Voraussetzungen:
> 
> Wenn du ein Bike wie meines benutzt und dann schauen wir mal nach wer schneller unten ist
> 
> Dazu nehme ich auch in Kauf mit hoch schieben zu müssen denn normalerweise schiebe ich erst wenn mein Radl kaputt ist.




mit deinem bike werde ich dann wahrscheinlich schon nach 10m schieben müssen


----------



## andy1 (13. November 2005)

guuuude schrieb:
			
		

> Schieben ist keine Schande, Lycra und Laktatzählen allerdings schon



Nööö, an den ganz üblen Passagen zu schieben ist keine Schande.

Und wegen dem Klamottenkult: Spielt keine Rolle ob in Jeans oder Schottenrock - am Ende zählt die Zeit.
Und es war schon immer so das man beim herkömmlichen biken normalerweise bergauf die meiste Zeit gut macht  -alte Weissheit.
Und mit Laktat haben eher die ganz ambitionierten Racer zu tun, wäre mir aber neu wenn dies Art der Trainingssteuerung ne Schande sein soll 
Und: Mit einem Mercedes kann jeder schnell fahren.


----------



## powderJO (14. November 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> 2.Aus Fuchstanz ...3. Aus Falkenstein, ...




hast du bilder davon? wäre schön.


----------



## fUEL (14. November 2005)

Grüner Balken ab Hohemark bis auf den Alde- Viel Vergnügen. Keine Gnade für die Wade.
Da gibt es eine Stelle da steigen wohl 99 % aller Biker ab- naja vielleicht auch nur 98 % aber wer es Hans No Way nachmacht kommt da grinsend hoch. 

Den fahr ich aber lieber runter. und über den schwarzen wieder hoch  

Schöner Taunus!!!!!!
Ps. nicht vergessen den richtigen Ersatzschlauch mitzunehmen falls jemanden zu schwache Reifen hat. 

Gruß frank


----------



## Der Spanier (16. November 2005)

@powderJo: Leider habe ich keine Photos...
Gruß
Ruben


----------



## StupidSteak (16. November 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Grüner Balken ab Hohemark bis auf den Alde- Viel Vergnügen. Keine Gnade für die Wade.
> Da gibt es eine Stelle da steigen wohl 99 % aller Biker ab- naja vielleicht auch nur 98 % aber wer es Hans No Way nachmacht kommt da grinsend hoch.
> 
> Den fahr ich aber lieber runter. und über den schwarzen wieder hoch
> ...




ich mein, wer fährt schon was anderes als minion oder highroller??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h-walk (17. November 2005)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Und es war schon immer so das man beim herkömmlichen biken normalerweise bergauf die meiste Zeit gut macht  -alte Weissheit



Das ist wohl in der Tat immer so, zumal im guten alten Taunus die Abfahrten technisch eher einfach und kurz sind. Außerdem fahren da z.T. einige sehr schnelle CCler rum, die würden den Kollegen Guuuude und stupid Schnitzel  vielleicht auch bergab die Lycra Hose von hinten zeigen...  
Aber Vorsicht, es gibt auch Freerider, die einigermaßen bergauf fahren können...  

Im übrigen ist dieser ganze Thread komplett überflüssig, da von dümmlichen Vorurteilen durchsetzt...  

Aloha
H.


----------



## CoAXx (17. November 2005)

@fUEL
stimmt der weg vom Urselbach hoch ist definitiv noch krasser als der Schwarze hoch, geht aber nicht bis ganz oben hin, letzten 2,5km werden auf der Forstautobahn zurückgelegt.. 

@H.
das tust du dem Fred Ersteller Unrecht! Nix ist überflüssig ausser dieses offtopic Gelaber


----------



## h-walk (17. November 2005)

CoAXx
@H.
das tust du dem Fred Ersteller Unrecht! Nix ist überflüssig ausser dieses offtopic Gelaber[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Ja stimmt, meine Kritik war nicht auf das ursprüngliche Thema bezogen.
> 
> Greez
> H.


----------



## fUEL (17. November 2005)

CoAXx schrieb:
			
		

> @fUEL
> stimmt der weg vom Urselbach hoch ist definitiv noch krasser als der Schwarze hoch, geht aber nicht bis ganz oben hin, letzten 2,5km werden auf der Forstautobahn zurückgelegt..
> 
> @H.
> das tust du dem Fred Ersteller Unrecht! Nix ist überflüssig ausser dieses offtopic Gelaber



Am Ende rechts herum  dann ist es zu mindest nur 500m WA und wird dann wieder schöner, kommst in der Kurve mit den vielen Baumstämmen wieder raus , noch mal 400m WA und dann trailig bis hoch.

Nächste Mal versuch ich das mal mit präziser Beschreibung für Dich, falls Du es auf Grund dieser nicht realisieren kannst. 

Also wenn try und error pm an mich.

 I love Taunus  

Gruß Fuel


----------



## powderJO (17. November 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn try und error pm an mich.




werde es wohl am we einfach auch mal try und errormäßig probieren. mal sehen, wohin es mich diesmal wieder verschlägt


----------



## powderJO (21. November 2005)

ok, war am sonntag im taunus. bin aber nicht über hohemark gefahren sondern von ffm aus. bin durch die zwei tore über die L irgendwas und dann nach dem zweiten tor nicht rechts richtung hohemark sondern geradeaus weiter. dann an einem bächlein vorbei, an einer t-kreuzung rechts, unn sofort wieder links trailmäßig hoch. da (vielleicht ahnt ja zumindest einer wo ich war  )bin ich dann zufällig auf den grüne balken weg gestoßen, erinnerte mich an diesen thread und dachte: probieren.
und überraschung - ich fand ihn bis auf eine stelle (relativ steil und grobes geröll) nicht sooo schwierig. denn das stück war vergleichsweise kurz, dann gings wieder auf ne waldautobahn. da ich aber nicht glaube, dass ich hier alle in grund und boden fahre, habe ich wohl den falschen weg erwischt  oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (22. November 2005)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> ok, war am sonntag im taunus. bin aber nicht über hohemark gefahren sondern von ffm aus. bin durch die zwei tore über die L irgendwas und dann nach dem zweiten tor nicht rechts richtung hohemark sondern geradeaus weiter. dann an einem bächlein vorbei, an einer t-kreuzung rechts, unn sofort wieder links trailmäßig hoch. da (vielleicht ahnt ja zumindest einer wo ich war  )bin ich dann zufällig auf den grüne balken weg gestoßen, erinnerte mich an diesen thread und dachte: probieren.
> und überraschung - ich fand ihn bis auf eine stelle (relativ steil und grobes geröll) nicht sooo schwierig. denn das stück war vergleichsweise kurz, dann gings wieder auf ne waldautobahn. da ich aber nicht glaube, dass ich hier alle in grund und boden fahre, habe ich wohl den falschen weg erwischt  oder?



Grüne Balken gibt es zwei aber grobes Geröll in einer Rinne wäre schon im richtigen Weg zu finden.- Was dann auch die Stelle mit dem Knackpunkt ist.

Gruss 
Frank


----------



## powderJO (24. November 2005)

hi. ok, dann habe ich scheinbar doch die richtige strecke erwischt. die rine war wirklich schwierig (auch weils richtig schön nass war) aber doch insgesamt fahrbar - auch wenn ich danach ganz schön pumpen mußte. 




			
				fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Am Ende rechts herum dann ist es zu mindest nur 500m WA und wird dann wieder schöner, kommst in der Kurve mit den vielen Baumstämmen wieder raus , noch mal 400m WA und dann trailig bis hoch.




bezieht sich das auch auf den "grüner-balken"-weg? dann wäre ich auch an einer genaueren beschreibung interessiert, um den wa-anteil weiter einzuschränken ...


----------



## fUEL (27. November 2005)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> hi. ok, dann habe ich scheinbar doch die richtige strecke erwischt. die rine war wirklich schwierig (auch weils richtig schön nass war) aber doch insgesamt fahrbar - auch wenn ich danach ganz schön pumpen mußte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, mach ich , wenn ich nächstes Mal da war, damit es auch korrekt ist gerne für dich Gruss Frank


----------



## powderJO (28. November 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, mach ich , wenn ich nächstes Mal da war, damit es auch korrekt ist gerne für dich Gruss Frank




danke.


----------



## neikless (3. Dezember 2005)

bilder von heute ... Aktkönig (fast) ohne schieben/ziehen


----------



## powderJO (5. Dezember 2005)

schöne bilder .... am samstag nachmittag hat leider schon tauwetter eingesetzt und wir sind schon durch mehr pampe als schnee gerollt ....


----------



## andy1 (5. Dezember 2005)

war gestern mal "Richtung Altkönig" gefahren, bin aber dann nicht ganz hoch sondern an der Abzweigung mal schnell zum Fuchstanz geradelt.
Das Stück mitd em Schneematsch hat mir den Rest gegeben, war total nass bis zu den Knien.
War auch nix mit sehen und gesehen werden, 2 einsame Räder lehnten an dem Restaurant, sonst war nix los.
Bin dann gleich wieder zurück und heim.
Fotos hätten nicht gelohnt.

Am besten hätte ich an dem Nikolausduathlon teilgenommen an dem ich vorher zufällig vorbeigekommen bin aber da war ja schon die Meldeliste voll gewesen.


----------



## fUEL (5. Dezember 2005)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> bilder von heute ... Aktkönig (fast) ohne schieben/ziehen



Hi, also Dein Hund ist ja der echte Hammer im Schnee.
Kann der auch vor dem Bike gespannt ein bischen ziehen?
Tolle Bilder Chapeau!
Gruß Frank


----------



## neikless (5. Dezember 2005)

klar kann der hund ziehen und wie
sieht man doch auf dem ersten bild 
musste nur das bike am sattel im gleichgewicht halten   
so macht biken sogar zu fuß spass


----------



## Cervantes (16. Dezember 2005)

Ich hoffe die Taunus  Kenner unter euch, können mir weiterhelfen.

Ich erweitere kontinuierlich meine Hausstrecke im Taunus:

Meilenstein 1: Fuchstanz 

Ich möchte nun einen weiteren Meilenstein versuchen: Fuchstanz.

Frage: Nach der Karte zu beurteilen ist die Strecke Sandplacken  Fuchstanz nicht sehr anspruchsvoll oder?

Meilenstein 2: Altkönig

Ich bin auf dem Altkönig gewandert. Ich dachte die Strecke wäre für Fahrradfahrer verboten oder gibt es um den Altkönig herum eine Fahrradstrecke? Wir würdet ihr diese Fuchstanz  Altkönig  Strecke beschreiben? Nach der Karte zu urteilen, kommend vom Fuchstanz, ist die Strecke nur am Anfang anspruchsvoll oder?

Am Ende . Wie kommt man am besten zurück nach Bad Homburg, könnt ihr eine Rückfahrtstrecke in der Region empfehlen?

2 x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Dezember 2005)

Cervantes schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auf dem Altkönig gewandert. Ich dachte die Strecke wäre für Fahrradfahrer verboten oder gibt es um den Altkönig herum eine Fahrradstrecke?


In Hessen darfst du zum Glück als Mountainbiker auf Wegen fahren. dazu zählen auch "naturfeste" Wege. Daher keine Beschränkung am Altkönig soweit mir bekannt.

Zu deinen Strecken: Das kommt immer drauf an, welche der vielen Varianten du meinst. Wenn du vom Sandplacken zum Fuchstanz auf dem Tilmannsweg fährst ist das eine Waldautobahn mit kaum Höhendifferenz, die bikerintern auch als "Rennstrecke" bekannt ist. Technischer Anspruch hier 0. Wenn du den Umweg über Teufelsquartier und Windeck nimmst sind das schon meist schmalere Wege, vorausgesetzt, du biegst richtig ab und vom Windeck zum Fuchstanz gibt es einen ganz amüsanten, wenn auch nicht wirklich schweren Trail.
Zum Thema Alkönig wurde hier ja schon viel gesagt. Fazit: Es gibt mehrere Varinaten von mittlerem bis hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad.
Generell würde ich dir raten, dir die "Topograschische Freizeitkart 1:50.000 Taunus Ost", kurz TF 50 Ts Ost 50, beim Landesvermessungsamt oder einer Buchhandlung zu besorgen und einfach verschiedene Varianten probieren. Das bringt am meisten und ist viel anschaulicher als reine Textschilderungen wie hier im Forum.


----------



## Cervantes (18. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Schwarzer Kater,

Danke für die Infos und Tipps. Gute TourenKombination!   

Die AltkönigStrecke als Rückfahrtour würde sehr gut passen. Die FeldbergStrecken werde ich erst im Frühling in Angriff nehmen, zurzeit reicht die Kondition dafür noch nicht aus.   

Ich war die letzten Sonntage auch im Taunus unterwegs. Heute bin ich vor dem Sandplacken umgekehrt. Die Waldwege waren gut verschneit, und es war Schneefall für den Nachmittag angekündigt worden, aber auch extrem kalt.... ich habe nur drei Biker gesehen... Aber die Strecken waren gut befahrbar, dank der Skilangläufer, die gute Pfade in den verschneiten Wegen hinterlassen hatten, insgesamt aber eine schöne Sonntagstortour.


----------



## Cervantes (20. Dezember 2005)

Wer war heute (20.12) im Taunus unterwegs? 

Meine Strecke:
Von Bad Homburg bis zur Saalburg war es nur eine Schlammschlacht. Von der Saalburg bis zum Sandblacken weicher Schnee bzw. getauter Schnee, d.h. man versank ständig in diesem Schnee-Brei und das Hinterrad rutschte auch ständig weg. Am Sandblacken und bis zum Fuchstanz gute Schnee-Massen (ideal für Skilangläufer). Am Sandblacken  Parkplatz hat es mich auch erwischt, Hinterrad kam ins strudeln und schon lag ich auf dem Boden. Nähe Fuchstanz folgte noch ein zweiter Sturz. Danach ging es zur Hohemark. Ich war heilfroh das ich die rutschige Schnee-Masse hinter mir lassen konnte und nun mich durch die Schlamm-Straßen hindurchkämpfen konnte. In Oberursel angekommen war ich fertig. Mittlerweile war es auch 17 Uhr und es wurde dunkeln    deshalb habe ich die S-Bahn nach Bad Homburg genommen.   

@Schwarzer Kater die Strecke ist wirklich schön (selbst wenn ich nur einen Teil besichtigen konnte). Aber was mir wirklich imponiert hat, war die Hohemark  Fuchstanz  - Steigerung eine schöne Strecke zum klettern....


----------



## Bierkiste (20. Dezember 2005)

Cervantes schrieb:
			
		

> Wer war heute (20.12) im Taunus unterwegs?



Meinereiner mit Nikolauzi + nochn Kollegen. Sind ab 1700 komplett im Dunkeln gefahren.

Abfahrt in Schwalbach, dann über Hardtberg, Burg Falkenstein den halb Asphalt halb Schotterweg bis Fuchstanz hoch.
War schon um Burg Falkenstein rum gut glatt mit bisserl Schnee, nassem Laub und Steine  
Ab Falkenstein raus Richtung Fuchstanz war immer mehr Schnee bis dann streckenweise mein Hinterrad doppelt so viel Weg wie mein Vorderrad zurückgelegt hat und ich mehr quer zur Fahrbahn gedriftet bin als geradeaus dem Weg folgend    

Runterzu sind mer durch beide Fuchstänze durch bis Falkenstein, steilen Anstieg runter, durch Kronberg und übers Feld zurück nach Schwalbach.
Da wars bis Falkenstein auch gut glatt, nur am rumeiern gewesen. Nen Diver hab ich zum Glück nicht machen müssen. War aber saukalt, da sind selbst Tchibo-Handschuhe an ihren Grenzen   

Alles in allem aber ganz nett.

Next week gibts schließlich nur noch Flachland @ my Heimat

Sascha


----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2005)

Gestern am Donnerstag waren wir von 14 bis 18 Uhr da oben unterwegs. Zuerst auf den Feldi hoch und den X Trail von der kalten Brunhilde runter bis zur Weilquelle, dann rüber den RotkreuzTrail ( Eiertanz) runter dann rüber zum Fuchstanz und Alde hoch , von dort den Schwarzen Balken bis zum Ringwall wieder runter und über Fuchstanz wieder hoch zum Feldi, dann mit kalten Fingern und Füssen Richtung Heimat. 

X Trail und Schwarzer Balken waren geil zu fahren, der Rest und vor allem die Zuwege dort hin waren eher beschwerlich. Tief und schwer und Bergab zuweilen schleimig und rutschig. 
Die Trails aber 1. Sahne 

Bin jetzt leider im flachen Irland ab morgen ohne Schnee und ohne bike    

Wünsch Euch Allen eine schöne Weihnacht und bis demnächst im schönen Taunus auf den vereisten Trails.

Buon Natale Frank


----------



## fUEL (21. März 2006)

Mein lieber Alder - dei Zeit kommt bald widder un ich freu mich uff dich.- 
Liebeserklärung an den Altkönig - uff hessischoder so 

Hoffentlich gibt dem Herrgott mal einer en Fön zum Eisschmelzen und Bergtrocknen.


----------



## mutze__ (14. Juni 2006)

Hi @ all,

ich bin neu in FFM und habe morgen Vormittag genau 2 1/2h Zeit und wollte in dieser Zeit den Aufstieg zum Altkönig erkunden. Schafft man es von Kronberg aus in der Zeit hoch und runter? Oder ist es absolut unmöglich? Ansonsten fahr ich so weit wie ich komme und drehe dann um 
Würd mich über Eure Erfahrungen freuen!

Mutze


----------



## caroka (14. Juni 2006)

mutze schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all,
> 
> ich bin neu in FFM und habe morgen Vormittag genau 2 1/2h Zeit und wollte in dieser Zeit den Aufstieg zum Altkönig erkunden. Schafft man es von Kronberg aus in der Zeit hoch und runter? Oder ist es absolut unmöglich? Ansonsten fahr ich so weit wie ich komme und drehe dann um
> Würd mich über Eure Erfahrungen freuen!
> ...


Kommt drauf an von wo Du startest und wie Du drauf bist. 
Vom Schwimmbad oder Bürgelstollen aus, ist das sicher kein Problem für Dich. Da hast Du noch genug Zeit, um den Ausblick zu geniessen.


Viel Spass


----------



## mutze__ (14. Juni 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt drauf an von wo Du startest und wie Du drauf bist.
> Vom Schwimmbad oder Bürgelstollen aus, ist das sicher kein Problem für Dich. Da hast Du noch genug Zeit, um den Ausblick zu geniessen.
> 
> 
> Viel Spass



Naja, bin eher ein Bergauffahrer  ... runter laß ich es eher ruhiger angehen (aber runter kommen sie ja eh ALLE).
Wollte am Bhf starten. Findet man den Weg zum Altkönig von dort aus einfach? Oder sind die Einstiege in den Wald eher schwer zu finden?
Wollte auch recht früh (8 Uhr) anfangen, da sollten noch nicht so viele unterwegs sein!

Gruß
Mutze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (14. Juni 2006)

mutze schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all,
> 
> ich bin neu in FFM und habe morgen Vormittag genau 2 1/2h Zeit und wollte in dieser Zeit den Aufstieg zum Altkönig erkunden. Schafft man es von Kronberg aus in der Zeit hoch und runter? Oder ist es absolut unmöglich? Ansonsten fahr ich so weit wie ich komme und drehe dann um
> Würd mich über Eure Erfahrungen freuen!
> ...



Ja, geht ohne Probleme, egal von wo in Kronberg du startest, wenn du halbwegs fit bist und dein Rad Uphilltauglich ist


----------



## caroka (14. Juni 2006)

@Mutze:
Bin gerade auf'm Sprung. Kenne die Wege eh nicht mit dem Namen.
Quere die B455 und wenn Du dann einfach immer nur berghoch fährst, kommste automatisch auf den Alden. 
So ich muss los. 
Greetz


----------



## Sushbone (4. August 2006)

Bin letztens auch mal aufn Altkönig hochgeradelt (von Kronberg aus), mich würd mal interessieren wie ihr die folgende Strecke einstuft:

Bei den Hochhäusern in Kronberg über die B455 parallel zu den Hühnerbergwiesen gerade aus die ersten 2,5 Kilometer noch geradeaus hoch auf der AB , und dann eigentlich nur noch durch den Wald (Siebenbrüder-Weg -> Volleulen-Weg) ziemlich geradeaus auf die Altkönig zu und hoch.

Ich habs zwar hoch geschafft, aber konnte aus konditionellen Gründen echt nicht durchfahren sondern musste irgendwo ab dem Volleulen-Weg dann auch mal vom Rad absteigen. Ihr fahrt die Strecken echt komplett durch?!???


----------



## CoAXx (4. August 2006)

Sushbone schrieb:
			
		

> Bin letztens auch mal aufn Altkönig hochgeradelt (von Kronberg aus)
> Diese Strecke ist oft die, die ich auf fahre






			
				Sushbone schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Hochhäusern in Kronberg über die B455 parallel zu den Hühnerbergwiesen gerade aus die ersten 2,5 Kilometer noch geradeaus hoch auf der AB , und dann eigentlich nur noch durch den Wald (Siebenbrüder-Weg -> Volleulen-Weg) ziemlich geradeaus auf die Altkönig zu und hoch.



Hm also du meinst sicher die Altenheim Hochhäuser Altkönigblick. Ab den Sieben Brüdern wird es heftig. Wenn du unten langsam beginnst schaffst du es auch irgendwann im kleinen Gang bis zum gebrannten Steinschlagweg. Ab dort wirds krass. Und und insbesondere ab dem 300-Meterweg muss man eigentlich rechtsrum und dann gleich links den Kahlschlag hoch, sonst schafft man es nicht durch die Steine. Gut und das letzte Stück, an der STelle, wo man auch Richtung Fuchstanz wieder links fahren kann, dort muss ich auch anhalten und Kräfte sammeln und trotzdem schaffe ich es nie ohne umzufallen bis zu den Ringwällen. (Ist ja auch verboten und deswegen sollte man es eh lassen!)


Meine Empfehlung an dich. Scheinbar magst du es ja stetig steil. ABer etwas besser geht es, wenn du an den sieben Brüdern links fährst und dann vor Falkenstein wieder rechts an einem Wasserwerk. Dann bis zum Falkensteiner Waldparkplatz etwas erholen und dann hast du die Wahl, entwerder den Jagthüttenweg (kein Plan ob der so heisst) rechts hoch. Oder erstmal ein Stück Richtung Fuchstanz (aber den steilen Weg) und dann den 300-Meterweg, oder schon viel eher auf diesem Stück der roten Markierung Richtung Altkönig folgen (sehr schön und schwer).

In der Gegend gibts noch den schwarzen Weg, aber den fährt man besser abwärts...


----------



## Sushbone (5. August 2006)

CoAXx schrieb:
			
		

> Hm also du meinst sicher die Altenheim Hochhäuser Altkönigblick.



Nein den Rosenhof, also etwas weiter die B455 Richtung Waldschwimmbad.
Aber die Strecke dürfte die gleiche gewesen sein, da ich mich nach dem Hühnerberg ein wenig nach rechts Richtung Hühnerbergwiesen gehalten hab. Und vor dort aus nur noch gerade hoch Richtung Sieben Brüder.



			
				CoAXx schrieb:
			
		

> Ab den Sieben Brüdern wird es heftig. Wenn du unten langsam beginnst schaffst du es auch irgendwann im kleinen Gang bis zum gebrannten Steinschlagweg. Ab dort wirds krass. Und und insbesondere ab dem 300-Meterweg muss man eigentlich rechtsrum und dann gleich links den Kahlschlag hoch, sonst schafft man es nicht durch die Steine. Gut und das letzte Stück, an der STelle, wo man auch Richtung Fuchstanz wieder links fahren kann, dort muss ich auch anhalten und Kräfte sammeln und trotzdem schaffe ich es nie ohne umzufallen bis zu den Ringwällen. (Ist ja auch verboten und deswegen sollte man es eh lassen!)



Das beruhigt mich sehr. Ich habe mir scheinbar den "ungünstigsten" Weg ausgesucht und hatte die ganze Zeit Bergauf diesen Thread im Hinterkopf   und hab nur gedacht "oh Junge, wieso kommt hier scheinbar jeder mit Leichtigkeit hoch und du musst kämpfen  



			
				CoAXx schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Empfehlung an dich. Scheinbar magst du es ja stetig steil. ABer etwas besser geht es, wenn du an den sieben Brüdern links fährst und dann vor Falkenstein wieder rechts an einem Wasserwerk. Dann bis zum Falkensteiner Waldparkplatz etwas erholen und dann hast du die Wahl, entwerder den Jagthüttenweg (kein Plan ob der so heisst) rechts hoch. Oder erstmal ein Stück Richtung Fuchstanz (aber den steilen Weg) und dann den 300-Meterweg, oder schon viel eher auf diesem Stück der roten Markierung Richtung Altkönig folgen (sehr schön und schwer).
> In der Gegend gibts noch den schwarzen Weg, aber den fährt man besser abwärts...



Super, vielen Dank für die Tips !!! Ich sag mal es hätte ruhig nen kleinen Tick gediegener sein dürfen bergauf  , ich bin noch nicht so oft ganz hoch auf den Altkönig gefahren und kenne daher die Wege noch nicht so gut. Werde mich das nächste Mal an deine Wegvorschläge halten und mal die Variante testen am Sieben Brüder links abzubiegen. Klingt so wie's sich liest vielversprechend.

Denke ich sollte auch mal zusehen dass ich eine (gute) Waldkarte für den Taunus finde damit ich das nächste mal weiß wo ich bin   

muchas gracias


----------



## CoAXx (5. August 2006)

Sushbone schrieb:
			
		

> Nein den Rosenhof, also etwas weiter die B455 Richtung Waldschwimmbad.
> Aber die Strecke dürfte die gleiche gewesen sein, da ich mich nach dem Hühnerberg ein wenig nach rechts Richtung Hühnerbergwiesen gehalten hab. Und vor dort aus nur noch gerade hoch Richtung Sieben Brüder.



OK wenn du dort startest, dann fahr doch am Hühnerberg links rum vorbei bzw hoch und folge einfach der elend langen aber sehr schön gleichmässigen Strecke. Sie führt dich am genannten Wasserwerk vorbei zu dem Waldparkplatz Falkenstein. Die Strecke mag nicht jeder, aber ich sehr, weil sie so herrlich lang gleichmässig und eben hochgeht, dort hat man richtig schön in sich reinhorchen und sein Tempo finden. (An  den Siebenbrüdern kommste dann aber nicht vorbei.)

Den Brunnen am Fuss nahe der Bundesstrasse kann ich auch sehr empfehlen... Also dann viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushbone (30. Oktober 2006)

> OK wenn du dort startest, dann fahr doch am Hühnerberg links rum vorbei bzw hoch und folge einfach der elend langen aber sehr schön gleichmässigen Strecke. Sie führt dich am genannten Wasserwerk vorbei zu dem Waldparkplatz Falkenstein. Die Strecke mag nicht jeder, aber ich sehr, weil sie so herrlich lang gleichmässig und eben hochgeht, dort hat man richtig schön in sich reinhorchen und sein Tempo finden. (An den Siebenbrüdern kommste dann aber nicht vorbei.)



Hi CoAXx,

späte Antwort, musste die letzten Wochen und Monate leider ziemlich aufs MTB verzichten weil ich in den letzten Zügen meines Studiums (diese Woche ists dann vorbei). Bin die erwähnte Strecke vor einigen Wochen mal angefahren, auf den Altkönig gezielt rauf ging zwar nicht weil meine Freundin dabei war und die Partou nicht zu überzeugen war den Berg anzugehen ).

Abe egal, ich bin mal die erwähnte Route gefahren, Richtung Wasserwerk kannte ich sie noch, das Stück ist wirklich elend ;-), normalerweise biege ich dann oben immer links zum Viktoriatempel ab. Aus reiner Neugierde bin ich dann aber mal direkt oberhalb vom Wasserwerk rechts reingefahren, und habe festgestellt, dass das vielleicht eine nette Kombination aus deinem Weghinweis und meinem Erstversuch  sein könnte.

Will jetzt im Winter wenns Studium vorbei ist wieder verstärkt aufs Rad rauf trainieren, jedenfalls der Tip für den Altkönig von Seiten des Wasserwerks anzupeilen scheint mir sehr gut gewesen zu sein. Vielen Dank dafür nachträglich nochmal!!

PS: Hier sieht man nochmal welchen Weg ich eingeschlagen habe:
Der zentrierte Weg, hinter dem Wasserwerk schräg hoch
Der scheint mir wenn man sich das bei Google Maps anguckt recht annehmbar auf den Altkönig hochzuführen. Irgendwann müsste man dann auf ein Teilstück treffen dass ich damals auch gefahren bin.


----------



## JanERDi (10. August 2007)

Hey Leute

Noch ein Kronberger hier!
Wohne in der Taunusstraße, würde gerne mal die genaue Wegbeschreibung für den von euch angesprochenen schweren "schwarzen" (in unserem Wald gibt es Wege die farbig beschildert sind?) Weg auf den Altkönig wissen. Derzeit fahre ich immer von mir aus über die Brücke, die über die Straße führt, die am Schwimmbad vorbei Richtung Oberursel und zur 661 führt. Dann fahr ich hoch und biege nach dem Forsthaus rechts in den Wald ein, hier wird der linke Weg gewählt mit dem ersten längeren steilen Anstieg am Ausbildungszentrum (ehemals Deutsche Bank) vorbei, dann so einen kleinen Treckerweg hoch, halblinks am jüdischen Friedhof vorbei, immer gradeaus hoch, über eine Schotterwegkreuzung, der Richtung aus der wir kamen über die Kreuzung folgenden den Schotterweg so halb rechts folgend, immer weiter bis es irgendwann links um den Berg weiter hochgeht bis es dann wieder zu einem längeren steilen Stück kommt. Dieses beende ich dann wenn der erste Weg kreuzt und fahre rechts lang (man könnte mit brachialer Gewalt evtl. probieren weiter geradeaus zu fahren?) ein wenig in die Ebene, dann hat man die Wahl entweder etwas holpriger links hoch so ein dunkler Weg mit vielen Wurzeln, ein wenig Geröll und einigen Ästen im Weg, oder weiter der Ebene folgend, leicht runterrollend, links abbiegen, einen kleinen steileren Anstieg überwinden und nochmal links fahren, dann immer am Berg lang. Irgendwann gehts dann an einem alten Jagdhochstand (hier trifft der zuvor angesprochene ruppigere Weg wieder auf unsere Spur) rechts hoch, der Boden wird gerölliger, links rum und nochmal ein wenig um den Berg, noch mal links und rechts (ich hoffe ich bringe gerade nichts durcheinander, fahre das so automatisch und achte nie auf die Reihenfolge Oo) und man kommt zu einem gerodeten Stück ebenfalls mit Hochsitz von wo aus man einen herrlichen Blick auf Kronberg und Umgebung, bei klarer Sicht sogar bei nach Frankfurt hat. Dann weiter folgen, und irgendwann gehts rechts und es beginnt ein Streckenstück an dem der komplette Boden aus Geröllbrocken besteht. Meist ist kurz vor Ende der ersten Geröll-Linkskurve Schluss, schieben... Geröll überwunden, kurz über ein Stück mit hohem Gras halbrechts(schon fast oben, ebenfalls guter Blick), dann gehts wieder links hoch, wieder Geröll, wieder nach verkrampften Versuch hochzukommen 15m schieben, dann noch wie man will links oder rechts ein wenig einem kleinen Trampelpfad folgen und man ist oben bei den Bänken angekommen. Runter geht es dann den gleichen Geröllweg, die ruppige Variante des Wegs hoch wieder runter, dann leider mangelns Wissen wo man sonst lang könnte über die Schotterwege runter bis zum jüdischen Friedhof, hier dann aber links und nicht rechts weg, einen kleinen Anstieg auf diese riesigen Findlinge hoch, die kleinen Römertreppchen runter, einem schönen Trail folgend, am Viktoriatempel rauskommend, dann den Weg mit den eingearbeiteten Regenrillen weiter schräglinks runter, an einem dieser Riesigen Findlinge vorbei, dann einen Pfadfinderweg oÄ einschlagend rechts runter, dann immer immer geradeaus, schöne Senken, über dünne Holzverbindungen, immer mal einen Schotterweg kreuzend, hier und da eine schlammigere Stelle, bevor ich mit ordentlich Dampf ca. 50m oberhalb der Abzweigung zum Birgelstollen auf der Straße im Wald rausschieße, nochmal mit ordentlich Geschwindigkeit zum Schwimmbad runter über diesen tollen in die Straße integrierten Hubel, rechts in dieses kleine Waldstückchen (die sollen endlich den Weg an der Schnellstraße wieder befahrbar machen) dann durch das Wohngebiet, links runter, unter der Schnellstraße durch (bemalt von ehemaligen AKS-Schülern, ein kurzes Stück am Golfplatz lang und dann rechts wieder hoch, links und wieder daheim angekommen


----------



## habkeinnick (10. August 2007)

JanERDi schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Noch ein Kronberger hier!
> (HIER STAND VIEL TEXT)



Absätze wären toll


----------



## JanERDi (10. August 2007)

Sorry nachts um zwei nimmt man das nichtmehr so eng


----------



## CoAXx (10. August 2007)

Hey JanERDI,

krasser Text 

Es wird Zeit, dass hier die Leut einen GPS Logger mithaben, um einfach etwas zu untermalen, von was man spricht. 

Ich kann dir den schwarzen Weg zeigen, nehme mir zBsp vor morgen vormittag da hochzujoggen, oder besser zu kriechen. Wobei das vielleicht schlecht ist bei dem Wetter, denn ich würde niemendem empfehlen, den bei Nässe zu fahren.

Zum Namen: bei dem Weg steht an der Jaghütte (etwas unterhalb) ein Schild "Schwarzer Weg". Zudem ist das auszeichnende Symbol entlang des Weges immer ein Schwarzer Balken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2007)

JanERDi schrieb:


> Sorry nachts um zwei nimmt man das nichtmehr so eng



Naja dann würde ich sagen: Jetzt mal frisch an's Werk und den Text via Absätze schnell ein wenig lesbarer gemacht... 

... so ist mir das echt zu anstrengend zum Lesen.


----------



## wissefux (10. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja dann würde ich sagen: Jetzt mal frisch an's Werk und den Text via Absätze schnell ein wenig lesbarer gemacht...
> 
> ... so ist mir das echt zu anstrengend zum Lesen.



das wird mit absätzen aber auch nicht unanstrengender, liegt einfach am inhalt an sich 

z.b. hätte "victoria-tempel-trail runter" völlig ausgereicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das wird mit absätzen aber auch nicht unanstrengender, liegt einfach am inhalt an sich



Danke für die Management Summary


----------



## JanERDi (10. August 2007)

Hehe, ich entschuldige mich für die Verwirrung die ich gestiftet habe, so ist das mit mir, wenn ich etwas, was ich sonst immer stur und automatisch durchführe mal gezielt auf den Bildschirm bekommen möchte 
Freut mich übrigens, dass ich dieses interessante Thema wieder reaktiviert habe 
@CoAXx, vielen Dank für das Angebot, morgen allerdings, geht für mich gar nicht, ich muss um 6Uhr raus und nach Frankfurt meinen TOEFL-Test für die Bewerbung an englischen Unis durchziehen (Drückt mir die Daumen, ich habs mal wieder verplant und erst gestern angefangen mich darauf vorzubereiten), danach gehts direkt zur Eintracht ins Stadion, die Jungs anpeitschen, darauf, dass wir am Ende dieser Saison nicht wieder bangen müssen .

So, ich probiere es nochmal mit möglichst vielen Satzzeichen und Absätzen.

Start: Kronberg/Taunusstraße
Links abbiegen, die Guaitastraße lang, am Ende der Straße nicht links den Aufstieg hinunter, sondern rechts, beim Tierarzt Grenz vorbei und über die Brücke, die über die Schnellstraße führt. 
Den Hang, der nach Falkenstein führt zu 1/3 hoch, dann, nach dem Forsthaus rechts in den Wald einbiegen.
Hier den linken Weg einschlagen, entlang des Zauns vom Ausbildungszentrum. Nach dem Anstieg links am jüdischen Friedhof vorbei. Dem Weg über die nächste Kreuzung folgen und einige Minuten geradeaus der Schotterpiste folgen.(links von sich ein eingezäunter Bereich, rechts passiert man einen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, umgefallenen Hochsitz.)
Nach dem etwas lichteren Waldstück, das einen während der Fahrt über den Schotterweg umgibt, taucht man nach ca. einem bis zwei Kilometer wieder in tieferbewachsenen Wald ein, die Piste wird wieder etwas erdiger.
Folgt man diesen Weg, der am Ende an Steigung gewinnt, kommt man zu einer Stelle, an der man, wenn man sich nähert, einen riesigen Ameisenhaufen (geschützt) sieht. An diesem biegt man links ab, sieht sich einer starken Steigung, mit etwas anspruchsvollerem Profil - Senken, Geröllbrocken, Wurzeln, gegenüber.
An dem Punkt, an dem ein ebener Weg diese Steigung kreuzt biege/n ich/wir immer links ab, man könnte aber, guter Fitnesszustand vorausgesetzt auch probieren weiter gerade den Hang hinoch zu klettern.
Wir folgen also dem relativ ebenen Weg, hier ist eine weitere makante Stelle, der Förster hat hier wohl mal eine seiner Autoscheiben zerdeppert, der Weg ist gespickt von, vom Wetter rundgewaschenen, kleinen Glasstücken.
Nach einigen hundert Metern eine weitere Variantsmöglichkeit, links einen anspruchsvollen, wurzeligen, von Geröll gespickten und mit tiefwachsenden Ästen dicht bewachsenen kleinen Pfad links den Hang hoch, oder, wie wir es bei unseren ersten Touren dieses Jahr getan haben, dem Weg folgen (zieht sich leicht links um den Hang).
Man fährt durch eine Senke, die Seiten sind gespickt von gefällten Bäumen.
Nachdem man die kleine Senke durchfahren hat, biegt man links ab, trifft für einige Meter auf einen Schotterweg, diesen hoch, dann bei der ersten Möglichkeit direkt wieder Richtung links verlassen.
Immer parallel zum Hang einige Höhenmeter über Forstwege sammeln.
Irgendwann kommt man an die Stelle an der der anspruchsvolle Weg den unseren wieder kreuzt, dies ist leicht zu erkennen an einem großen Baumstammstapel und einem Hochsitz direkt am Waldweg, hier biegt man, vom weniger anspruchsvollen Weg aus gesehen 170° links ab.
Weiter parallel zum Hang Höhenmeter sammeln.
Es folgt eine schotterige Linkskurve, die man am besten ganz außen fährt.
Dann geht es wieder parallel zum Hang hoch, irgendwann kommt man zu der gerodeten Stelle des Waldes, Größe Innenraum eines Fussballstadions. Links kann man Kronberg und Umgebung bewundern, rechts, etwas weiter den Hang hoch steht ein Hochsitz.
Man überquert diese skurile Passage, fährt weiter geradeaus, hier trifft der Weg, auf dem man herauskommt, hätte man bei der Steigung den äußerst anspruchsvollen Weg weiter den Berg hoch weiterverfolgt anstatt in den ebenen Weg einzubiegen, wieder auf den unsrigen. 170° Linkskurve, hier eine Passage mit großen Geröllstücken beginnt, Zwangsabstieg und Schieben fast nie abzuwenden. 
Diese Stelle überwunden fährt man halbrechts über ein leicht steigendes Plateau kurz unterhalb des Gipfels, hier wächst hohes Trockengras, man trifft vermehrt auf Wanderer.
Es folgt eine 90° Linkskurve, man sieht sich wieder einem kleinen gerölligen Anstieg gegenüber, auch hier meist Schieben :S, dann kann man sich entscheiden entweder fast geradeaus (minimal rechts) oder etwas schräger links um den Hang rum, und dann nach kurzer Fahrzeit einer der beiden Wege noch ein paar wenige Höhenmeter bis aufs Gipfelplateau überwinden.
Ziel erreicht, 
runter dann bis zur Stelle mit dem Baumstammstapel und Hochsitz die gleiche Strecke, dann den anspruchsvolleren Trail runter, 
wieder den Schotterwegen folgen bis zum jüdischen Friedhof,
halblinks halten und dann den besagten Victoria-Tempel-Trail (ist einer der schönsten hier, oder?)


----------



## wissefux (10. August 2007)

kannst du dich wirklich nicht kürzer fassen  
die meisten wege im taunus lassen sich anhand typischer merkmale wie victoria-tempel, fliegerdenkmal, reichenbachtal, fuxtanz, etc. einfach und meist eindeutig beschreiben  

will doch keiner lesen, wie du welchen stein im welchem winkel umfahren hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanERDi (10. August 2007)

Ich fahre aber halt an keinem dieser Punkte vorbei sondern ein wenig mehr querfeldein... Klar könnte ich kürzen, aber dann leidet die Genauigkeit. Ich bin diesen Weg früher immer mit meinem Vater und einem Freund von ihm gefahren(müsste den eigentlich mal anhauen ob der nach seinen Knie-OPs nicht nochn altes Klein im Keller hängen hat was er nichtmehr braucht), dachte das sei einer der klassischen Wege von Kronberg aus, scheinbar irre ich mich...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2007)

JanErdi wir sind ja alle hilfbereit, ich hab nun auch schon zum 3. mal versucht Deinen Text zu lesen, es geht nicht, nach der vierten Zeile ist Schluß...Sorry


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2007)

Sorry, ich behaupte mal, dass ich mich in dem Gebiet, in dem die von Dir beschriebene Tour verläuft, ziemlich gut auskenne, aber ich drehe auch nach der vierten Zeile ab


----------



## JanERDi (10. August 2007)

Okay also ich probiere es nochmal stark reduziert.

Beim Kronberger Forsthaus in den Wald, linker Weg am Zaun des Ausbildungszentrums lang, jüdischer Friedhof, Weg folgen, über die Kreuzung hinaus dem Weg folgen.
Dann links hoch, starke Steigung mit Senken, Geröll und Wurzeln,
dem ersten eben Weg der kreuzt folgen.
Dann links rum und als am Hang parallel fahren, bei einem Hochsitz wo ein anspruchsvollerer Weg zustößt und ein Baumstammhaufen nach rechts, nach einigen hundert Metern eine geröllige Linkskurve, über eine gerodete Fläche dem Weg folgen, Linkskurve, man erreicht den gerölligen Teil, kurzes Zwischenplateau, wieder geröll, kurzer Waldweg, Gipfel


----------



## JanERDi (12. August 2007)

und jetzt bekomm ich keine Antworten mehr?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2007)

JanERDi schrieb:


> und jetzt bekomm ich keine Antworten mehr?



Worauf genau möchtest Du denn eine Antwort? 

Du hast einen Weg auf den Altkönig beschrieben - Viele Wege führen auf den Altkönig 

Den genauen Streckenverlauf kann ich anhand dessen, was Du schreibst, leider immer noch nicht nachvollziehen. 

Nachfahren oder sagen: Ahja! Den Weg kenne ich, bin ich auch schon gefahren ist daher leider nicht möglich.


----------



## Hopi (12. August 2007)

wie wahltho schon schrieb es gibt viele Wege dort rauf! und ja man kann auch ganz rauf fahren.


----------



## fUEL (14. August 2007)

JanERDi schrieb:


> und jetzt bekomm ich keine Antworten mehr?


 

gugg doch mal an ner Kreuzung nach oben. Manchmal hängen da t-afeln mit Wegezeichen an den Bäumen. ...........oder beschreib noch die Körnung vom Splitt, da wo 10/35 er liegt ist der....... oder so ähnlich.

Keiner weiß mit den komischen Beschreibungen umzugehen.

Das ist wie aus Kaffeesatz die Zukunft zu lesen....


----------



## powderJO (20. August 2007)

hihi, der text erinert mich an die komischen tourenbeschreibungen auf der frankfurterrundschaupage. da stehen auf einer a4 seite auch maximal zwei brauchbare wegpukte - der rest sind irgendwelche unnötigen füllwörter. schön für einen erlebnisaufsatz, schlecht für eine tourenbeschreibung.

aber für mich hört sich das zumindest runter wie viktoriatempeltrail an. hoch scheint es ein teil des grünen punkt/balken?-weges zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTKotz (25. August 2007)

Mhh... hab aus (geheimen) Quellen erfahren, dass der Altkönig wohl ein Naturschutzgebiet sei und man dürfte dort eigentlich net biken!?!?!?! Kann da vielleicht jmd was dazu sagen???


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

MTKotz schrieb:


> Mhh... hab aus (geheimen) Quellen erfahren, dass der Altkönig wohl ein Naturschutzgebiet sei und man dürfte dort eigentlich net biken!?!?!?! Kann da vielleicht jmd was dazu sagen???



Die Waldautobahn darfst Du haoch und runter fahren..alles andere nicht, glaub ich zumindest


----------



## Maggo (25. August 2007)

MTKotz schrieb:


> Mhh... hab aus (geheimen) Quellen erfahren, dass der Altkönig wohl ein Naturschutzgebiet sei und man dürfte dort eigentlich net biken!?!?!?! Kann da vielleicht jmd was dazu sagen???



du darfst in hessen auf naturfesten wegen fahren, dazu zählen natürlich sämtliche wanderwege auf denen das biken nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist.  

was in der tat verboten ist ist das befahren der ringwälle, was allerdings für mich und alle anderen mit federweg unter 200mm recht uninteressant sein dürfte.

@lugga:

t kreuzung links runter, anschliessen vic trail iss definitiv erlaubt. hat ja ne wanderwegsmarkierung. mal den kater fragen wies mit der anfahrt zum hubbel aussieht.


----------



## MTKotz (25. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was in der tat verboten ist ist das befahren der ringwälle, was allerdings für mich und alle anderen mit federweg unter 200mm recht uninteressant sein dürfte.QUOTE]
> 
> ok mit meinen 140mm ist es sehr uninteressant.
> 
> Naja und außerdem haben sich wohl schon sau viele Wanderer aufm Altkönig über Biker beschwert... Also immer auf die (lieben) Wanderer achten!!! Schön langsam vorbei fahren, grüßen und dann wieder weiter knallen!!!


----------



## Maggo (25. August 2007)

wenn du anderen gegenüber rücksichtsvoll unterwegs bist kannst zumindest du dir selbst schonmal nix vorwerfen. iss manchmal nicht einfach,aber in jedem fall besser.


----------



## JanERDi (28. August 2007)

Ich hab neulich ortsfremden Wanderern den Weg zum Altkönig erklärt, schienen ziemlich verpeilt zu sein und haben sich sehr gefreut 
Da ich mich hier ja scheinbar schon ordentlich unbeliebt gemacht habe nun einige etwas leichtere Fragen um euch nicht noch weiter anzustacheln 
1. Kennt ihr eine Abfahrt vom AK Richtung Kronberg, die
a) am Anfang nicht allzulange über die Schotterwege, die man bergauf lange fährt, führen?
b) die in einem ähnlich schönen oder gar besseren Ende als den Viktora-Tempel-Trail enden?
2. Neben dem Anstieg am Ausbilungszentrum in Kronberg und dem Hang den ich immernoch nicht benennen kann, kennt ihr wirklich knackige Anstiege die ich in eine Tour von und nach Kronberg in eine 1-2h Tour einbauen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

JanERDi schrieb:


> Da ich mich hier ja scheinbar schon ordentlich unbeliebt gemacht habe



Du hast Dich überhaupt nicht unbeliebt gemacht, wir haben Dich leider nur nicht verstanden


----------



## CoAXx (28. August 2007)

JanERDi schrieb:


> 1. Kennt ihr eine Abfahrt vom AK Richtung Kronberg, die
> a) am Anfang nicht allzulange über die Schotterwege, die man bergauf lange fährt, führen?
> b) die in einem ähnlich schönen oder gar besseren Ende als den
> Viktora-Tempel-Trail enden?


Wenn du bereit bist auch mal ein paar Meter quer zu fahren, dann findest du andere Wege, auf denen dir auch niemand entgegenkommen wird. Etwas mehr Richtung Oberursel dann aber.



JanERDi schrieb:


> 2. Neben dem Anstieg am Ausbilungszentrum in Kronberg und dem Hang den ich immernoch nicht benennen kann, kennt ihr wirklich knackige Anstiege die ich in eine Tour von und nach Kronberg in eine 1-2h Tour einbauen kann?



Selbstverständlich, dabei auch welche, die du wahrscheinlich nicht in einem Zug ohne Absteigen *bis* zu den Ringwällen schaffen wirst. Die Suchfunktion kann hier Wunder wirken....



wahltho schrieb:


> Du hast Dich überhaupt nicht unbeliebt gemacht, wir haben Dich leider nur nicht verstanden


Da wär ich mir aber nicht so sicher...


----------



## JanERDi (28. August 2007)

Querfeldein fahren ist immer eine Sache mit 100mm/95mm FW, genauere Angaben wären mir ganz lieb, ich würde übrigens auch ungern den Missmut der Förster auf mich ziehen, das können die DHler machen 

Wenn die Suche etwas brauchbares für mich ausgespuckt hätte, würde ich wohl kaum fragen, wenn alle Forenuser dieser Welt die Zeit, die sie mit dem Verweis auf die Suchfunktion verschwenden würden, in hilfreiche Erklärungen stecken würden, wäre das Internet wohl eine freundlichere und brauchbarere Informationsquelle, so bleibt mir wohl lediglich die Option mich einer örtlichen MTB-Gruppe anzuschließen, von Angesicht zu Angesicht wird sich komischerweise fast nie so gleichgültig behandelt wie im anonymen Internet.... nichts persönliches, aber das Verhalten geht mir auf den Geist, wenn man keine Hilfe nötig hat und sein Wissen scheinbar entgegen des Sinnes eines Forums mit Neulingen oder Quereinsteigern nicht teilen will, dann sollte man es vielleicht besser lassen?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

CoAXx schrieb:


> Da wär ich mir aber nicht so sicher...



Ok Korrektur: Mit CoAXx hast's Dir anscheinend verscherzt, ich habe Dich nur nicht verstanden


----------



## Hopi (28. August 2007)

JanERDi schrieb:


> , ich würde übrigens auch ungern den Missmut der Förster auf mich ziehen, das können die DHler machen




Vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen! Ihr seit nicht besser in der Meinung der andern (Wanderer), Ihr seit nur langsam!


----------



## fUEL (28. August 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen! Ihr seit nicht besser in der Meinung der andern (Wanderer), Ihr seit nur langsam!


...........mit heiler Nase ??


----------



## Hopi (28. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...........mit heiler Nase ??



heute gerichtet in 3 Wochen kann ich wieder.


----------



## JanERDi (28. August 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen! Ihr seit nicht besser in der Meinung der andern (Wanderer), Ihr seit nur langsam!



In meiner Aussage sollte eigentlich keinerlei Wertung zum DH-Sport stecken, es ist nur einfach eine andere Gattung, die meist auch, im Gegensatz zu CC, die Natur die sie durchfährt künstlich und unerlaubt verändert, das war alles was ich ausdrücken wollte, ob ich das nun gut oder schlecht heiße ist dabei gar nicht wichtig.

Zum Thema langsamer, ihr schiebt bergauf, CCler fahren, bergauf nicht bergab wird die meiste Zeit gut gemacht


----------



## Hopi (28. August 2007)

Genau Ihr baut nicht, Ihr fahrt nur auf den Tracks runter.  Macht euer Ansehen  auch nicht besser. Wir fahren übrings auf den Altkönig rauf, so viel  zum Thema schieben.


----------



## JanERDi (28. August 2007)

Hier scheint jemand einen Hass gegenüber CClern zu haben 
Gib mir doch lieber ein paar Antworten auf meine Fragen anstatt hier eine sinnlose Grundsatzdiskussion vom Zaun zu brechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (28. August 2007)

Richtig ich hab nicht viel für BREITREIFENWALDRENNRADFAHRER übrig.

Aber da Du es ja Technisch liebst, Haderweg rauf am ende links abbiegen ALTKÖNIG ist ausgeschildert. Weg bis nach oben folgen und dann über den Victoria trail zurück. Oder Victoria rauf und Hader runter.

Frage beantwortet.

Viel Spaß


----------



## JanERDi (28. August 2007)

Ich habe nach Alternativen zum Victoratempeltrail gefragt und nach weiteren trainingswürdigen Steigungen im Gebiet in und um den Kronberger Wald, nicht nach einem Ergänzungsstück und einer Wiederholung, trotzdem danke für deine Bemühung


----------



## Lucafabian (28. August 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Richtig ich hab nicht viel für BREITREIFENWALDRENNRADFAHRER übrig.
> 
> Aber da Du es ja Technisch liebst, Haderweg rauf am ende links abbiegen ALTKÖNIG ist ausgeschildert. Weg bis nach oben folgen und dann über den Victoria trail zurück. Oder Victoria rauf und Hader runter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hopi (28. August 2007)

JanERDi schrieb:


> trainingswürdigen Steigungen im Gebiet in und um den Kronberger Wald,




fahr erst mal den Haderweg rauf bevor Du hier die Sprüche machst. Aber vorsicht wir kommen da immer sehr schnell runter.

Und wie in der Schifffahrt, Bergfahrt muss immer warten wenn was von oben kommt


----------



## JanERDi (28. August 2007)

Wüsste nicht wo ich Sprüche gekloppt hätte bei meinen Anfragen um Hilfe, lediglich du stellst hier mit jeder deiner Antworten zu Schau für was für einen genialen Biker du dich hälst, naja dann wünsch ich dir mal viel Spaß bei deinen technisch so schweren Auffahrten und deinen rasanten Abfahrten, nicht dass du dir irgendwann den Kopf mal an einem dicken Ast stößt, könnte ja sein dass dann das Feingefühl für Mitmenschen Schaden davon trägt


----------



## Hopi (28. August 2007)

JanERDi schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht wo ich Sprüche gekloppt hätte bei meinen Anfragen um Hilfe, lediglich du stellst hier mit jeder deiner Antworten zu Schau für was für einen genialen Biker du dich hälst, naja dann wünsch ich dir mal viel Spaß bei deinen technisch so schweren Auffahrten und deinen rasanten Abfahrten, nicht dass du dir irgendwann den Kopf mal an einem dicken Ast stößt, könnte ja sein dass dann das Feingefühl für Mitmenschen Schaden davon trägt



  ohhh er mag mich nicht mehr  

Man geh Mittwochs zu GC die zeigen Dir trail´s  aber schreib hier keine Romane  wegen einem sch...ß Berg der Taunus ist größer als der AK. Und dort gibt es nur 4 Wege die kann man auch ohne GPS finden kann.
Aber wenn Du es ganz hart magst nehm die Nordseite da gibt es 30 - 40° Steigung


----------



## Hopi (28. August 2007)

JanERDi schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht wo ich Sprüche gekloppt hätte







> weiteren trainingswürdigen Steigungen im Gebiet



trainingswürdigen = bedeutet das DU ja so gut bist das Dir der Taununs nicht reicht


----------



## JanERDi (28. August 2007)

Ich habe doch bereits zwei Anstiege gefunden die mir durchaus sehr gut bei kommen und ich habe nach weiteren gefragt, man sollte schon ein wenig aufmerksamer lesen mein werter Herr Kollege


----------

